# Inferior Vena Cava Filter



## rkennedy

Thanks to anyone who can help!
I am coding for a OB patient who has thrombophelia and a history of stroke.
I need a CPT code for a Inferior Vena Cava Filter. I have the HCPCS code 
C1880, is there a CPT code to use with C1880 or do I just use the HCPCS code alone?

Thanks!!!


----------



## jifnif

I think it is a little bit more complicated than that.  I don't know about the HCPCS b/c I work for an IR that uses the procedure codes.  Do you have the report?  Is your dr performing the placement?


----------



## elschakle

Hi rKennedy,
Our cardiologist puts these filtes in for our bariatric patients that are high risk.  I use 37620 for these procedures. If they use a guidewire you may also add 36010 with modifier 51.


----------



## rkennedy

Thank you for the information you've been very helpful.


----------



## stgregor

Typically, these are coded as follows:

36010 - Catheterization of the IVC (can't place a filter without placing a catheter)
37620 - Placement of IVC filter
75825-59 Diagnostic IVC venography (can't code unless a true diagnostic IVCgram is performed; if done just to lay out anatomy for filter placement do not code)
75940 - RS&I for placement of IVC filter (fluoro guidance, contrast injections, etc)


----------



## MLS2

I agree with Stacy on this one


----------



## rhurley

What is the correct anesthesia code for the IVC filter placement.  01930 or the alternate  00882?


----------



## maria gonzales

*s/p inferior vena cava filter placement*

Does anyone know what ICD code would be used?


Thanks in Advance for any help

Maria Gonzales, CPC


----------



## MLS2

how about a V07.8 ( Other specified prophylactic measure )


----------



## jtuominen

I came up with anesthesia code 00882 for the 37620.


----------



## gbkinney@sbcglobal.net

Anyone know CPT for Removal of IVC filter? Thanks!


----------



## donnajrichmond

gbkinney@sbcglobal.net said:


> Anyone know CPT for Removal of IVC filter? Thanks!



As of 1/1/2012 we have new complete codes for IVC filter placement (37191), repositioning (37192), and removal (37193).


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

donnajrichmond said:


> As of 1/1/2012 we have new complete codes for IVC filter placement (37191), repositioning (37192), and removal (37193).



Yes Donna is exactly right. These codes have changed.


----------



## Jim Pawloski

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Yes Donna is exactly right. These codes have changed.



The new codes include catheter position, all imaging (ultrasound and fluoroscopy), radiological supervision and interpretation. 

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

Jim Pawloski said:


> The new codes include catheter position, all imaging (ultrasound and fluoroscopy), radiological supervision and interpretation.
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


Right!


----------



## martha1959

*Insertion Vena Cava Filter*

37191 Insertion of intravascular vena cava filter....


----------

